# Pirelli P8 All Season



## Mitchleitman (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi everyone. I'm looking at getting new tires for my Tiguan and have come across these new tires from Pirelli. I can't find any information on them and a search online only shows shops in Canada, Australia, Singapore and Japan that carry them. Has anyone heard of them and what they're like?


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Interested in hearing this as well.


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

They flat spot sitting overnight, but only noticeable really in colder temps (below 40 or so I'd say?)


----------



## Mitchleitman (Dec 17, 2020)

snowdrift86 said:


> They flat spot sitting overnight, but only noticeable really in colder temps (below 40 or so I'd say?)


Wouldn't be an issue. I'd be buying them as summer tires. I change over to winters when temps go below 10 (celsius).

Do you have the P8 @snowdrift86?


----------



## Mitchleitman (Dec 17, 2020)

So. Even calling Pirelli led me nowhere. I ended up getting a set of Nokian Ones.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

why not try out the new michelin pilot sport all season 4. They are not as sporty as as3+ but the ride is much much better. For the sporty asaspect if as3+ is a 10/10 then as4 is 9.3/10. I just put them on it feels good driving it.


----------



## Mitchleitman (Dec 17, 2020)

1054521247 said:


> why not try out the new michelin pilot sport all season 4. They are not as sporty as as3+ but the ride is much much better. For the sporty asaspect if as3+ is a 10/10 then as4 is 9.3/10. I just put them on it feels good driving it.


Funny, Michelin's Canadian website doesn't show that tire as an option for the Tiguan Highline, only the as3+. As for price, it's a fair bit more than the Pirelli P8 and Nokian One, which were both $185 a tire.


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

I've had them on a different car and work with cars so have been around them plenty. Personally am not a fan, but they are a decent all around warmer weather tire


----------



## Mitchleitman (Dec 17, 2020)

snowdrift86 said:


> I've had them on a different car and work with cars so have been around them plenty. Personally am not a fan, but they are a decent all around warmer weather tire


Thanks. Do you know why they aren't listed on Pirelli's website?


----------

